# Is it a long drive from Montreal airport to Quebec



## stugy (Apr 29, 2006)

We have a trade for Quebec for this Sept.  The airfares from Pgh are well over $400 with at least one stop.  We could fly to Montreal much cheaper.  So my question is....is this an easy drive from the Montreal airport or should we pay the extra and fly into Quebec.  We are staying at Club Vacances Toutes Saisons which states it is 30 miles from Quebec airport.  I don't know which direction though.  Any help would be appreciated. thanks
Pat


----------



## alfie (Apr 30, 2006)

It is about a 3 hr. drive on a 4 lane highway if you take hwy. 20 south then east of  Montreal to Quebec City.  Leaving the airport in Montreal tends to be confusing but once you reach the highway towards the Quebec City area the traffic thins.  Try to avoid normal rush hours.  All the signs are in French of course, and distance and speed limits are all in kilometres.


----------



## chalucky (May 1, 2006)

We did it last year and it is indeed confusing if you don't have good directions!

We didn't hit any traffic leaving Montreal but be careful what time of day and date you arrive in Quebec since we hit a major traffic jam on our arrival and the last 5 miles to our destination (old city) took about 80-90 minutes.


----------



## jef (May 1, 2006)

Northwest has good connections to Quebec City through Detroit and the prices seemed reasonable to me for the dates I punched into Orbitz.

This would also likely be a good route to use frequent flyer miles as its a relatively expensive trip but would be only 15,000 Aeroplan points (Air Canada) if you happen to have any, or 25,000 on most other carriers.


----------

